# WEN 3417 Fan Blade



## Wingedwheel (May 17, 2021)

Hey guys, I recently ran across a guy that had this unit that he had acquired in a tool swap and it had sat in his shop for too long but it had been robbed of its blade for parts so he basically gave me the unit. I called WEN because they had none available on their website and the reply I got was call back in a month and maybe we will know something by then.? wtf? It took some searching but I was able to source one through an online supplier by browsing through their catalogue. $34 shipped to my door and arrived in 2days. installed it and hung the unit. 3 speeds and the remote is awesome. It’s also metal where I believe the WEN was plastic. If anyone is needing that part I would be happy to share.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

First things first. GREAT SAVE! I hate seeing that they ripped it apart just for a fan. Seems dumb to me. 

So effectively you got a new Wen ambient air cleaner, with a massive upgrade to a metal fan instead of the cheap plastic for $34.00 and a little effort...

The question I have is, the fan, was it just the fan blade assembly or the fan / motor assembly? For the price it seems like it would just be the blade...

Honestly, if I didn't already have my Grizzly, I would go with the Wen, meets the requirements without beating up the budget too badly...


----------



## Wingedwheel (May 17, 2021)

db it was just missing the blade and for the listed price ($11) I’m assuming it’s a pos piece of plastic. A bad design/decision but probably why there are none available. The one I picked up actually was an Amana part. Probably for some type of kitchen exhaust. My problem in locating something was it was either too small(bathroom exhaust) too large(furnace) or just far enough into the custom range to make the expense not worthwhile. I think I was extremely lucky finding a blade with the correct dimensions, shaft size and rotation.


----------



## rjacbar (12 mo ago)

Wingedwheel said:


> Hey guys, I recently ran across a guy that had this unit that he had acquired in a tool swap and it had sat in his shop for too long but it had been robbed of its blade for parts so he basically gave me the unit. I called WEN because they had none available on their website and the reply I got was call back in a month and maybe we will know something by then.? wtf? It took some searching but I was able to source one through an online supplier by browsing through their catalogue. $34 shipped to my door and arrived in 2days. installed it and hung the unit. 3 speeds and the remote is awesome. It’s also metal where I believe the WEN was plastic. If anyone is needing that part I would be happy to share.
> View attachment 435249


I just droped my WEN 3417 and destroyed the fan. Can you share where you found yours at. Thanks...Roy


----------



## Wingedwheel (May 17, 2021)

rjacbar said:


> I just droped my WEN 3417 and destroyed the fan. Can you share where you found yours at. Thanks...Roy


I got mine at supplyhouse.com
the SKU # was B1368042S. That should be a 9”x6” CW


----------

